

Google Nexus S Processor Overclocked To 1.2GHz - dkd903
http://gadgetizor.com/google-nexus-s-processor-overclocked-to-1-2ghz/6388/

======
primatage
Fail to see how that's exciting in the least bit, when the G2 has been oc'd to
2 GHz.

